#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [資料] White Wolf Sanctuary

## Silence

第一次發文
如果格式有錯請見諒> <
關於主題
如果翻譯沒錯的話中文應該白狼避難所啦....在美國奧勒岡州
好像沒人貼過
如果大家都知道就略過吧- -
http://www.white-wolf-sanctuary.com/index.html
成員介紹
http://www.white-wolf-sanctuary.com/...r/sponsor.html

----------

